# Hymer Crash Test on You Tube



## thegreatpan (Oct 29, 2007)

Like the proverbial outhouse it seems. Don't think my 1992 would fair quite as well......


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks.
I think I will drive a little slower as I don't have air bags. 

Ray.


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

If I drove a little slower they would recruit me for white - lining!! :lol: But I also wonder if the old Talbot would be like an eggshell, or a tank in a crash.


----------

